# Hesselberg



## Ghost-Boy (13. April 2008)

Wollt mal Fragen , ob hier nicht paar Leute unterwegs sind die ab und zu am Hesselberg weng Freeriden? Wenn ja meldet heuch !


----------



## dave m (14. April 2008)

ja sakra, wo isn der glei widda? i merk mir doch ka namen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (14. April 2008)

Wo am Hesselberg gehst du Freeriden?

Ich bin da so 2-3x pro Jahr nud fahr im Wesentlichen Straße hoch und den Lehr-und Wanderrpfad Richtung Wittelshofen oder die Allee richtung Gerolfingen runter. Das sind zwar hübsche trails, aber Freeride geht ja wohl anders, oder?
Gibt es auch anspruchsvollere Abfahrten dort?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (14. April 2008)

Bei Wassertrüdingen . Weiß nicht obs da auch heftigere Abfahrten gibt , darum frag ich ja obs sich da jemand auskennt ?


----------



## ragazza (15. April 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Bei Wassertrüdingen . Weiß nicht obs da auch heftigere Abfahrten gibt , darum frag ich ja obs sich da jemand auskennt ?



Kenn mich da auch nicht aus,aber vielleicht die hier:
http://www.tretlager.net/


----------



## Don Stefano (26. April 2008)

Ich glaub hier bin ich richtig:

An Pfingsten werde ich eine Woche mit meine Family auf dem Joashof (Gerolfingen) verbringen. Da meine Tochter tagsüber lieber mit den anderen Kindern unterwegs sein wird, suche ich Jemanden, der mir ein paar Trails in der Gegend zeigen kann.

Ist die Ausfahrt vom Tretlager am Samstag mit Rennrad oder MTB?


----------



## Florian (27. April 2008)

Am Hesselbeerg kann man meines Wissens nix falsch machen - einfach hoch und nach Lust und Laune verschiedene Abfahrten probieren - sind doch einige schöne Trails dabei, momentan aber auch vieles noch ganz schön matschig!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (27. April 2008)

War heute mal wieder da , war ganz lustig paar schnelle Abfahrten und so . Auf der Südseit ist es trocken . Am Weekend sind halt viele Wanderer da. Aber bis jetzt hatt sich noch keiner beschwärd.


----------



## Don Stefano (27. April 2008)

Ist ja noch zwei Wochen hin, bis ich herkomme. Da ich aber ne ganze Woche da sein werd, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, nur am Hesselberg zu fahren. N Auto hab ich auch dabei. Was gibt es in der Gegend noch für Möglichkeiten?


----------



## Florian (28. April 2008)

Genau das hab ich mich auch schon öfter gefragt und bisher nix gefunden!


----------



## Don Stefano (28. April 2008)

Wie hoch ist denn der Hesselberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (28. April 2008)

Produkt info

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hesselberg


----------



## ragazza (28. April 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ist ja noch zwei Wochen hin, bis ich herkomme. Da ich aber ne ganze Woche da sein werd, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, nur am Hesselberg zu fahren. N Auto hab ich auch dabei. Was gibt es in der Gegend noch für Möglichkeiten?



Wann bist du denn genau in der Gegend ?Wenn du ein Auto hast kannst ja auch 30 km fahren,dann könnt ich dir ein paar meiner Haustrails zeigen,nichts besonderes,aber wenns jemand noch nicht kennt ganz lustig.Weiß ja nicht wie du so fährst.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (28. April 2008)

In welcher Gegend liegen deine Haustrails ?


----------



## ragazza (28. April 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> In welcher Gegend liegen deine Haustrails ?



In den Weißenburger Wäldern,
Bin aber mehr ein Allmountain-Typ und kein Downhiller,aber ich mag schon auch die engen Wege und die steilen Sachen


----------



## Don Stefano (29. April 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Wann bist du denn genau in der Gegend ?Wenn du ein Auto hast kannst ja auch 30 km fahren,dann könnt ich dir ein paar meiner Haustrails zeigen,nichts besonderes,aber wenns jemand noch nicht kennt ganz lustig.Weiß ja nicht wie du so fährst.


Ich bin vom 10.-17. Mai da, kann aber wahrscheinlich nicht jeden Tag biken,  find aber dein Angebot super! 
Meine Lieblingstrails kann man am ehesten mit Enduro beschreiben. Drops (so ab 1m) sind nicht meine Welt. Fahrtechnisch hab ich S2 ziemlich gut drauf, bei S3 gibt's manchmal noch Probleme (siehe Singletrailskala), bin aber auch mit einfacheren Trails zufrieden. Wahrscheinlich werd ich das HT mitnehmen, da macht auch der Uphill mehr Spaß.


----------



## ragazza (29. April 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ich bin vom 10.-17. Mai da, kann aber wahrscheinlich nicht jeden Tag biken,  find aber dein Angebot super!
> Meine Lieblingstrails kann man am ehesten mit Enduro beschreiben. Drops (so ab 1m) sind nicht meine Welt. Fahrtechnisch hab ich S2 ziemlich gut drauf, bei S3 gibt's manchmal noch Probleme (siehe Singletrailskala), bin aber auch mit einfacheren Trails zufrieden. Wahrscheinlich werd ich das HT mitnehmen, da macht auch der Uphill mehr Spaß.



S3 kann ich dir hier leider sowieso nicht bieten,aber wenn du ein wenig Kondition mitbringst kann ich dir schon ein paar schöne Sachen zeigen.Liegt halt etwas weiter auseinander,aber deinem Fotoalbum nach zu urteilen kein Problem für dich.Bin ab 5.5. wieder zu Hause(vom Lago).Muss aber unter der Woche meist bis 1800 arbeiten.Mittwochs hab ich ab 1400 frei.Meld dich,kannst auch wenn du willst meine Tel.Nr per PN haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tibibike (26. Dezember 2010)

Am beliebtesten ist ja der Geologische Wanderweg. Aber am Hesselberg gibts auch nen Paar andere schöne Wege. Der Ipf (in der nähe) ist aber auch genial zum Fahren.  Wo fahrt ihr sonst noch?


----------

